# Weather Forcast for Marty's



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

From the Weather Channel 
Nebraska City Weather 10 Day Forecast
Updated: Sep 13, 2012, 9:09am CDT
Fri Sep 21
80°/51°
Sunny
Chance of rain: 0%
Wind: WNW at 13 mph 
Sat Sep 22
76°/49°
Sunny
Chance of rain: 0%
Wind: W at 10 mph
Bill


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Good!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. Bill... It's going to be a grand weekend...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He's already created a new thread with an updated forecast. 

Better go there too.


----------

